# Trigger on my new CW40 is waaaaaaaaay back there...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is normal but my trigger pull clicks all the way back. I really REALLY far at the back of the pull. Has anyone else had this? I haven't shot it yet and I know break-in with these is uber-important but I hope I don't have a dud. Any info would be appreciated.

Alex


----------



## tconroy (Dec 10, 2011)

Kahrs are DA action only with no safety and have a very long trigger pull. Just shoot it like ya stole it!!!


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I shipped off my CW45 back to Kahr with the pre-paid package from "Richard" at Kahr. Took 3 weeks, which was 3 weeks sooner than expected per Richard's expectations. Came back great. Took to the range and fired the recommended 200 rounds for "seasoning." Not ONE FTF. Great little piece that is now in my holster. Oh, and I also got a 7 round grip, with grip extension, free. Nice little gesture from Kahr. Happy dude.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I shipped off my CW45 back to Kahr with the pre-paid package from "Richard" at Kahr. Took 3 weeks, which was 3 weeks sooner than expected per Richard's expectations. Came back great. Took to the range and fired the recommended 200 rounds for "seasoning." Not ONE FTF. Great little piece that is now in my holster. Oh, and I also got a 7 round grip, with grip extension, free. Nice little gesture from Kahr. Happy dude.


----------



## tconroy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet, good to hear you were taken care of well. I hope I never have to send my CW9 in but if I do I know the service will be as expected.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

My Kahr PM9 has a very long trigger pull as well. It shoots accurately in my hands....unless I try to speed up...then not so good. I am finding it difficult to transition from my competition Cz75 with a really suweeet SA trigger to my carry gun...the kahr. I am going to change my carry gun because of it.

However, everybody is different, and some are just as good and as fast with DAO guns....its a matter of personal adaptation and training. Also, because there is no safety on the Kahr, your tradeoff is the long trigger. 

If you think your particular model is outside the norm, you can have the dealer or a armorer check it. But I am willing to bet it is the correct amount of travel. 
CC


----------

